
Judges call Jeffrey Epstein case 'national disgrace' but reject bid to undo deal - AndrewBissell
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/article242000331.html
======
catacombs
Not related to technology at all.

~~~
AndrewBissell
Hard disagree given the documented associations with Jeffrey Epstein and his
accomplices of tech industry figures like Bill Gates, Elon Musk, and Jeff
Bezos, to name just a few.

